# Why We Boat: Running Rivers On Our Own



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Why We Boat: Running Rivers On Our Own
Edited by Bev Kurtz

River Runners come from all walks of life, all ages, and all backgrounds. Their reasons for taking to the water are varied, yet many recurring themes run through their stories. This anthology presents a picture of those commonalities, weaving tales of adventure and growth with retrospectives on memories and connections. We’ve gathered stories from 32 authors around North America to share why they boat so anyone who has been soothed by the sound of running water, longed to travel a wilderness river to escape modern life and bond with friends, or been thrilled by explosions of whitewater will find a story here that will ring true and speak to them.

Bev Kurtz is the editor of Why We Boat. A Coloradan who has been running rivers since the mid 1980s, Bev has worked as an archeologist, middle school teacher, and a project manager at IBM. Now retired, she spends much of her energy fighting dams, traveling, writing, and playing in the out of doors with her husband, Tim, and her river tribe.

River Runners For Wilderness is taking pre-release orders for this 256 page softcover book, and you are welcome to place your order now. We will ship as soon as the books arrive in July. Cost is $17.95 plus shipping. To order, visit this URL:

https://rrfw.org/product/why-we-boat

Why We Boat is published by Vishnu Temple Press


----------



## Fitic (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi Tom! Thanks for the link.

But I have a question. Tell me please, can I read the contents of your book somewhere?

Is it just the history of travel or a collection of tips?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Fitic, it is a collection of trips. For additional info, please see Vishnu Temple Press ... Grand Canyon and Colorado River books. Cordially yours, Tom


----------

